# Protecciones de reles



## proyectoriego (Jun 3, 2005)

Hola, tengo que proteger un rele de la salida digital de un autómata, que cuando cierra alimenta una electrovalvula alimentada a 24 alterna. 
Se como debo proteger el circuito, pero no se bien como funciona, necesito que alguien me lo explique. 
He colocado en paralelo con la electrovalvula un varistor, y luego también en paralelo un condensador y una resistencia. 

Se para que utilizo el varistor, cuando abra el circuito, en la bobina de la electrovalvula me aparecerá una sobretensión, y por lo tanto un incremente de intensidad que puede dañar a mi rele, por lo tanto la corriente se cerraría por el varistor, ya que para determinada tensión se comporta como una resistencia de muy poco valor ohmico, se disiparía por él toda la corriente. Lo que no entiendo es para que se coloca también en paralelo con la electrovalvula, un condensador y una resistencia, creo que esto es un circuito snubber, pero no estoy seguro. 

Y ya por ultimo, en un rele cuando se abre aparece también una sobretension? 
Me refiero al rele de la salida del automata. 

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 5, 2005)

El varistor se utiliza para las sobretensiónes que causa la bobina de la electroválvula, y el circuito snubber hace una función similar al disminuir el valor de los picos de voltaje. Esto protege un daño repetitivo en los contactos del rele. 

La protección para el autómata es un simple diodo de recuperación rápida inversamente polarizado en paralelo con la bobina del rele.


----------



## proyectoriego (Jun 5, 2005)

Osea que debo proteger dos cosas, el rele del autómata y el autómata en si? 

Si el varistor y el circuito snubber ( que simplemente es una resistencia y una bobina...) si hacen una función parecida, porque los de schneider electric me dicen que debo proteger así? 

Me podrías explicar lo que hace la resistencia y la bobina con la corriente, como se comporta? es para explicarlo por si me preguntan en la presentación del proyecto. 

Y ya por ultimo, la electrovalvula hay que protegerla de algún modo?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 6, 2005)

Si la salida del autómata es en rele no hay que protegerla, si es en colector abierto se debe colocar un diodo de en paralelo con la carga (siempre y cuando sea inductiva) que en este caso es la bobina del rele.

El circuito snubber absorbe y suprime los picos de voltaje que se presentan en el suicheo, protegiendo así los contactos del rele. (El circuito snubber no es mas que un filtro pasabajos)

En cuanto a la bobina de la electrovalvula podrías colocarle un varistor en compañía de un fusible, para asegurar que el voltaje aplicado a ella no sea mayor que su voltaje de trabajo.


----------



## proyectoriego (Jun 6, 2005)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Si la salida del autómata es en rele no hay que protegerla, si es en colector abierto se debe colocar un diodo de en paralelo con la carga (siempre y cuando sea inductiva) que en este caso es la bobina del rele.
> 
> El circuito snubber absorbe y suprime los picos de voltaje que se presentan en el suicheo, protegiendo así los contactos del rele. (El circuito snubber no es mas que un filtro pasabajos)
> 
> En cuanto a la bobina de la electrovalvula podrías colocarle un varistor en compañía de un fusible, para asegurar que el voltaje aplicado a ella no sea mayor que su voltaje de trabajo.


Ahora si que me he perdido del todo, me estas diciendo que no debo proteger el rele del autómata?
Yo sigo sin entender porque coloca un varistor y un snubber, si en teoria sirven para lo mismo.....
El fusible ya se lo he colocado, de intesidad inmediatamente superior a la consumida.
Me podrias decir que significa suicheo?, colector abierto? y porque me dices que coloque un diodo en paralelo con la bobina? el diodo se pone solo para corriente continua, yo alimento con alterna y debo poner un varistor.


----------



## Nacho (Jul 25, 2005)

Como decia Li-ion, las redes snubber son redes pasivas que amortiguan los procesos transitorios sobre los semiconductores de conmutación, cuando estos pasan de corte a saturacion y viceversa, sobre cargas inductivas. Limitan la velocidad de variacion de la  tension sobre el dispositivo semiconductor, disminuyendo asi los sobre voltajes y las perdidas en conmutacion.

Los esquemas son muy diversos: Un solo condensador, una red RC, condensadores y resistencias combinadas con diodos de recuperacion rapida. 

Generalmente la constante de tiempo R*C debe ser unas cinco veces menor que el periodo de conmutacion.


----------



## NELSON RODRIGUEZ (Ago 13, 2006)

lo q pasa es que el voltaje que se desarrolla en un inductor al cambiar su potencial es:

VL=L*di/dt....y al conmutar un elemento inductivo aparece un pico peligroso de voltaje...
peligroso para el elemento de conmutacion(ej:bjt,mosfet)....

lo mas facil es devolver esta energia a la fuente primaria a traves de un diodo ojala de conmutacion rapida o schottky por ejemplo entre la fuente y el colector bjt o drain  de un mosfet.


----------



## zit_1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hola a todos,

Proyecto riego:
Como dicen los compañeros en las contestaciones anteriores todo esto se hace para evitar que la bobina de la electroválvula (o de un relé, si fuera el caso) cree una tensión elevada que pueda perjudicar al interruptor que controla la electroválvula (sea un relé dentro del autómata o un transistor o lo que sea que haya dentro del autómata). Por lo tanto, colocando el varistor y el elemento R-C lo que haces es PROTEGER EL AUTÓMATA (no la electroválvula, que no necesitas protegerla). El circuito snubber es para proteger el autómata, eso debe quedar claro, así que si pones este circuito no te tienes que preocupar más por el autómata.

Por que la bobina de la electroválvula genera tensión cuando deja de circular corriente por su interior? La respuesta matemática correcta te la da Nelson Rodríguez. Pero si quieres una respuesta más intuitiva hay un par de frases que conviene recordar: 1- a una bobina no le gusta que cambie de golpe la intensidad que pasa por su interior y responde variando la tensión. De forma análoga, a un condensador no le gusta que cambie de golpe la tensión entre sus bornas, y responde generando una intensidad.

Por qué no usar solo el varistor? Por que se usa el varistor y el filtro R-C? Eso ya es más complicado de responder y no lo tengo tan claro. Pero te doy mi opinión: La resistencia del varistor cae cuando está sometido a una tensión alta, pero tarda un cierto tiempo en reaccionar el varistor. Si el transitorio de tensión és muy rápido puede que el varistor ni se entere, en cambio la red R-C reacciona mucho más rápido. Y al revés. Si el transitorio dura mucho la red R-C se vuelve inutil y entonces es cuando juega el varistor. Poniendo las dos cosas el sistema de protección te funcionará tanto para transitorios ràpidos como lentos. Ya se sabe, dos mejor que uno.

Un matiz sobre el filtro R-C del snubber. No es un filtro pasabajos sino pasaaltos. La frecuencia baja es la de la alterna (generalmente 50 Hz) y la frecuencia rápida es la del transitorio que pega la bobina de la electroválvula y que es la que se come el snubber.

Saludos


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Ago 4, 2008)

este tema me parece muy interesante,
alguien podria ayudarme con un circuito de control que maneja una interface de potencia constituida por reles, esta interface maneja motores a 220vac, el problema creo que tiene que ver con el voltaje inverso que generan las bovinas de los motores o sea transitorios que perjudican en gran manera al circuito de control 
no se si esta parte del foro sea para este tema, 
pero me paresio interesante
mas exactamente el circuito de control esta diseñado con un PIC
16f628a el cual trabaja por un corto tiempo y luego se resetea porque me e dado cuenta que un sobrevoltate de repente llega a la alimentacion del pic y con esto perjudica a todo el circuito.
ya e colocado la red snubber pero sigue con el problema, o sera que no estoy usando la red snubber adecuada. 

de antemano gracias.


----------

